# Anyone change their XDS VAG setting?



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I just changed it this morning from 'standard' to 'stong' using the OBDEleven app and adapter, assuming I'd get a stronger 'torque vectoring' effect. I have not really 'tried' it yet, and my next track day is 2 months away.
Anyone else change it, and to what result?


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

I was wondering about this and what it does exactly. I'll play around today and see if there is any difference.

Is this just for torque vectoring or would this add any additional power to the haldex too?


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

mroberte said:


> I was wondering about this and what it does exactly. I'll play around today and see if there is any difference.
> 
> Is this just for torque vectoring or would this add any additional power to the haldex too?


Not really sure about the haldex. Would love to hear what you discover today! Please report back!


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

FWIW, here's a comment from a MK7 Golf R owner in another forum:

"Do a lap around an empty parking lot. Keep it at 20+ mph. Turn the wheel all the way left or right and do a full loop with it at normal settings. Then turn it to strong and try the same experiment. It will blow you away. The way the car hugs down and it feels like you have a full LSD"


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll have to find a parking lot and try!


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Where's the how to for doing this using Ross-Tech VCDS?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

rex_racer said:


> Where's the how to for doing this using Ross-Tech VCDS?


Follow the instructions in this thread:

http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?796-MkVII-Golf-XDS-Adaptation

I changed mine from the default setting (Standard, if I remember correctly) to Medium, and noticed a minor improvement in turns around street corners. Since XDS / XDL functions by braking the inner wheel in a turn I was uncomfortable with setting mine to Strong.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

A3_yuppie said:


> Follow the instructions in this thread:
> 
> http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?796-MkVII-Golf-XDS-Adaptation
> 
> I changed mine from the default setting (Standard, if I remember correctly) to Medium, and noticed a minor improvement in turns around street corners. Since XDS / XDL functions by braking the inner wheel in a turn I was uncomfortable with setting mine to Strong.


I had set mine on strong yesterday and in the rain went out to a parking lot. Since I didnt do an A/B test, it was hard to tell the difference. Since I have an upgraded rear sway, that helps with understeer, it was hard to tell the difference, although I did get the back to come around at one point. I changed it back to 'standard' (the default), but I'm going to try medium as well.


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

is this something that is possible on any 8V A3?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

sirswank! said:


> is this something that is possible on any 8V A3?


Per the thread I linked to above, the ability to change this setting is apparently dependent on the specific version of the ABS module installed in your vehicle.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

A3_yuppie said:


> Follow the instructions in this thread:
> 
> http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?796-MkVII-Golf-XDS-Adaptation
> 
> I changed mine from the default setting (Standard, if I remember correctly) to Medium, and noticed a minor improvement in turns around street corners. Since XDS / XDL functions by braking the inner wheel in a turn I was uncomfortable with setting mine to Strong.


Thanks for the instructions.

I wanted to report that I was able to do this to my early build 2015 S3. Something to note, the factory setting was _small threshold_. I have set it to _big threshold_ to test with. I have not driven the car yet, so I cannot report back on how the car would react.

I did have to enter a security access code in order to change the setting and save it.

Do you know which inner wheel the XDS/XDL functions brake, front, rear, or a combination of the two? I haven't kept up with the latest functionality of these "nannies." Do you know if there is a channel we can log or view in Vag Com to see just how much brake force is being applied? I'm thinking in a track type situation setting to a stronger level may not be ideal as it might burn through the pads similar to what happens to Focus STs.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

rex_racer said:


> Thanks for the instructions.
> 
> I wanted to report that I was able to do this to my early build 2015 S3. Something to note, the factory setting was _small threshold_. I have set it to _big threshold_ to test with. I have not driven the car yet, so I cannot report back on how the car would react.
> 
> ...


What is the security access code? Mines asking same thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

WiKKiDTT said:


> What is the security access code? Mines asking same thing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can try 40168 or 20103.

Just noticed the MK3 MQB TTS also mentions torque vectoring in articles online. It would be interesting to know what level of torque vectoring they are using, small, medium or big. Articles stated as I was suspecting that in Sport mode and after a lap or two, the brakes had a bit of smell after rounding the track. This would suggest a more heavy use of torque vectoring. Maybe they're using medium, or big settings.

Anyone with a TTS that can run a scan?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Has anyone had problems getting the value to stick? I happened to have VCDS plugged in and went and checked it and saw that it reverted from _big threshold_ to _weak_. Interesting _weak/I] is the value that most people see now when they commit this adaptation. I believe it is because I updated my cable firmware/software since the last time I made the adaptation._


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

davera3 said:


> I just changed it this morning from 'standard' to 'stong' using the OBDEleven app and adapter, assuming I'd get a stronger 'torque vectoring' effect. I have not really 'tried' it yet, and my next track day is 2 months away.
> Anyone else change it, and to what result?


So for the S3, it comes from factory as Weak.
I had my car lowered on KW V1s at 1,200 KM and tracked the car a few times, felt okay.
Then last summer I had to raise the car and at the same time I changed XDS+ to Medium.
Honestly, I didn't feel much different and handling was mediocre compared to before as the car was also higher.

This spring I turned it up to Strong (kept vehicle height the same as the raised height).
Driving on the street, the first thing I noticed was steering was heavier -- placebo? I don't know.
I had my first track day of the year this past weekend, it was a wet day so I kept TC on Sport the whole time.
I *think* the car feels better, but it's been half a year since my last track day (Canadian winters ).
Also, it was my first _wet_ track day so that may have made it more fun, despite XDS+ settings.

To conclude...I'm sure it will make a bit of a difference from weak to strong, or medium to strong...but nothing night-and-day.
Between weak to medium...honestly did not notice anything.


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

reyoasian said:


> So for the S3, it comes from factory as Weak.
> I had my car lowered on KW V1s at 1,200 KM and tracked the car a few times, felt okay.
> Then last summer I had to raise the car and at the same time I changed XDS+ to Medium.
> Honestly, I didn't feel much different and handling was mediocre compared to before as the car was also higher.
> ...


I did almost the same thing and to me, I didn't feel or notice any difference at all. The higher I increased, the more rear brake wear I got on the track. 

In the wet, I changed the car back to weak and was able to get the rear to come out in corners. ..so much fun. 

All in all, I don't thing it makes a noticeable difference for every user, and a minimal, but more nanny feature in the track. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

